# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  المشي على السيراميك

## اريام الدلوعة

*المشي على السيراميكالمشي على السيراميك قد يسبب مسمار القدمالأحذية ذات الأرضيات اللينة تمتص الصدماتالمشي على السيراميك قد يسبب مسمار القدم
المشي حافياً يسبب مسمار القدم 
إن الأربطة الموجودة تحت عظام القدم والتي تعرف علمياً باسم ( Plontar Fascia ) هي عبارة عن تجمع لأغشية ليفية قوية تصل عظام القدم ببعضها البعض وتساعد على إعطاء باطن القدم الشكل المحدب المعروف بتقوس القدم. ولكن هذه الأربطة تتعرض لضغوط شديدة عند المشي والوقوف كونها تقع تحت عظام القدم القاسية في الأعلى والأرض في الأسفل ولذلك فهي عرضة لأمراض الإجهاد المزمن والالتهابات التي قد تؤدي مع مرور الوقت إلى ترسب كميات صغيرة من الكالسيوم في طرف هذه الأربطة مكونة نتوءا عظميا صغيرا يظهر في الأشعة السينية وهو ما يعرف عند كثير من الناس بمسمار القدم أو "heel spur ". 

أسباب المرض :
هناك عدة أسباب محتملة لحدوث التهاب العقب مثل زيادة الوزن أو المشي لفترات طويلة على أرضية صلبة أو استخدام أحذية ذات أرضية صلبة أو قلة كمية الدهون الموجودة في باطن القدم مع التقدم في السن وكذلك المشي على السيراميك حافي القدمين. وهناك بعض الحالات التي لا يكون فيها سبب واضح لحدوث الالتهاب أو التي تكون ناتجة عن بعض الأمراض الروماتيزمية. 

الأعراض :
عادة ما يشتكي المريض أو المريضة من آلام في مؤخرة القدم وتحت الكعب تزداد مع المشي والوقوف وخصوصاً في الصباح الباكر وعند أخذ الخطوات الأولى. 

التشخيص :
عادة ما يتم بالفحص السريري الذي يبين وجود آلام شديدة عند الضغط على باطن القدم في منطقة العقب. وفي بعض الحالات قد يتم اللجوء إلى الفحوصات المخبرية أو الإشعات السينية للتعرف على أسباب المرض.

العلاج :
الغالبية العظمى من المرضى تستجيب للعلاج التحفظي الذي يتكون من استخدام الأدوية المضادة لالتهابات العظام والمفاصل والأدوية المسكنة وجلسات العلاج الطبيعي التي تساعد على تقليل شدة الالتهاب وعمل تمرينات إطالة ( Stretching) لعضلات الساق وأوتار القدم. كما أن استخدام الأحذية الطبية المناسبة والتلبيسات الطبية اللينة داخل الأحذية ( heel cup ) يساعد على امتصاص الصدمات عند المشي ويحمي المنطقة الملتهبة من الضغوط الشديدة. كما أن الحقن الموضعية التي تحتوي على الأدوية المضادة للالتهاب كدواء الديبوميدرول الموضعي تساعد كثيراً في القضاء على التهاب العقب بسرعة وفعالية خصوصاً في الحالات المزمنة. أما في الحالات التي لا تستجيب لهذه الإبرة فإن طريقة العلاج التحفظي الجديدة المعروفة بـ( shock ware therapy) تعتمد على إطلاق موجات صوتية ذات تردد معين على المنطقة المريضة مما يؤدي إلى تحفيز الدورة الدموية وبالتالي إلى علاج الالتهاب. 

العلاج الجراحي :
في حالات قليلة ونادرة فقط قد يضطر الطبيب المعالج إلى اللجوء إلى التدخل الجراحي بغرض إزالة الزوائد العظمية وتنظيف الجزء الملتهب من الأربطة وإزالة الضغط عن الأعصاب الصغيرة التي تغذي المنطقة. وهذه الجراحة يمكن إجراؤها عن طريق المنظار ولكن نادراً ما نحتاج لإجرائها وعلى العكس من ذلك فإنه يجب التركيز على العلاج التحفظي غير الجراحي والأهم من ذلك على العلاج الوقائي بتجنب المشي على أرضيات صلبة حافي القدمين والحرص على استخدام الأحذية ذات الأرضيات اللينة التي تمتص الصدمات وتدعم الشكل الطبيعي للقدم.

د. ياسر محمد البحيرياستشاري العظام والعمود الفقريمستشفى الحرس الوطني*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_يسلموووووووو خيتي على التقرير الوافي_
_دمت بخير عزيزتي_

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*ماشاءالله طرح رائع*
*معلومة جديدة*
*يعطيك الله العافية*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورين على الزيارة

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو عزيزتي
على المعلومات
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورة على الزيارة

----------


## نجمة الشاطئ

يسلموووووووووووو اختي 
معلومات جد مفيدة ورائعة

 تحياتي لكي.....

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورة على المعلومات المفيدة الله لايحرمنا منك  عزيزتي

----------


## hope

*يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع ..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## بنت البلوش

يزاجـ اللهـ ألفـ خير أختيـ

----------

